# How many goats do you have game



## LaMee

I have 4 goats and 1 on the way


----------



## LaMee

And who ever has the most wins


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have five, but if I need more to win.....LOL


----------



## emilieanne

6, one with triplets and another with a single. ! 

But some people in here prolly have 20!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

24 with 10 does due. All boers aside from 3 lamanchas.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> 6, one with triplets and another with a single. !
> 
> But some people in here prolly have 20!


Some people have 100+ lol


----------



## adriHart

I have seven...with two due next month and two due???? The other three are wethers


----------



## LaMee

Aculy I have 9 becues I have5 on the way and one buck and three does


----------



## Delilah

30 goats all together. 24 does to kid!


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Some people have 100+ lol


Ohhhhh yeah. Where I keep 2 if mine, the guy has like 40-50 right now.


----------



## imthegrt1

6 right now first month


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Soon to be 2


----------



## ogfabby

15

One due and day, others due in June.


----------



## letisha

Only 8 so far


----------



## milkmaid

6, and one is pregnant.


----------



## Goatzrule

I have 4 with a couple on the way. My friend has 40


----------



## ThreeHavens

7, two are pregnant, and I have three reservations


----------



## Texas.girl

I have 6. 2 are currently pregnant. My oldest just wandered onto the property. The rest were abandoned by their momma's and given to me. Keeping that in mind and knowing there are thousands of goats living in my county, plus thousands more in every county surrounding me...the potential for more goats is astronomical. So I am sure I am the winner


----------



## GoldenSeal

I have 17. Four bucks, one wether, and 12 does. I have 9 left to kid out but they aren't due until April/May. Hoping to put the wether in the feezer and I have 6 more reservations for does. Will bring my count up to 22 keepers by the end of March.


----------



## LittleGoatGal

5. 4 (hopefully) bred does (3 for sure due soon) and one buck!  But I'm still adding to my herd


----------



## boerlover95

11 six boer does 5 of which are due to kid in May, 2 boer bucks and 3 pet wethers


----------



## Sundancer

6...4 preggo does, a wether and a buck.


----------



## sunshinegoat

We have 15 with 5 due.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Six with four bred and one more maybe bred and two reservations 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132

I have 7 right now 5 wethers 
After i get rid of those im getting attest 5 more!


----------



## aceofspades

4 nigerian dwarf does there 5 kids 1 ND buck 4 nubian does 1 lamancha doe. So that's 14 and counting were expecting more kids any day


----------



## GTAllen

All boer goats. 19 today more due any now


----------



## BCG

50 boers...including all the new kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

15! All boers. 2 adult bucks, 6 adult does, 2 doelings and 4 bucklings.  3 more does still need to kid.


----------



## pubgal83

27 here! Two bucks. Two registered nubian does coming in April. I am so excited for them to get here


----------



## critergiter09

21. With one doe due this month ( thinking twins but she's huge! So maybe trips.) 2 bucks ( pygmy, & a Nigerian) 1 nigerian buckling. 4 are mini Nubian does/ doelings. 2 Nigerian whethers. And the rest are Nigerian does.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09

And they are very addictive!!!!!! We started with only 4 bottle babies 3 years ago, and have sold a hand full along the way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> 24 with 10 does due. All boers aside from 3 lamanchas.


Now at 28! 8 more due later this month, and 1 more due in April!


----------



## xymenah

I have 5 that are permanent residents but 7 with more on the way if you count kids that will be sold/eaten. Now if I can count my aunts farm I know I will win with 2,000. lol


----------



## katie

Ive got 4 milkers 6 kids and at least 2 more on the way. so about twelve


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Six with four bred and one more maybe bred and two reservations
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


Ok and edit.... 
6, 4 of them bred.
Plus 2reservations that have been born! And I added another reservation... LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

3 does. 1 bred. One buckling soon to come!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Just sold 5 and lost a buckling the other day so 22 + a buck I'm taking care of for dragonfarm

9doelings 
8bred does
4unbred does 
1buck
1 buckling


----------



## imthegrt1

9 total
Boer buckling
Boer buck
Bred boer
Pygmy buck
Pygmy bred
Fainter bred
Fainter doe
N/b bred big girl
Nigerian bred


----------



## bgr09

About 70-80 28 kids 12 registered does 30 commercial does 5 bucks


----------



## WillowGem

Only two  But I'm working on a plan for more.
Looks like I'm the loser in this game.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

WillowGem said:


> Only two  But I'm working on a plan for more.
> Looks like I'm the loser in this game.


You're not a loser.. you're just getting started


----------



## WillowGem

NavaBoerFarm said:


> You're not a loser.. you're just getting started


Hahaha, don't tell that to my hubby...he thinks we're sticking with just two. ::


----------



## goatgirl132

WillowGem said:


> Hahaha, don't tell that to my hubby...he thinks we're sticking with just two. ::


And my dad thought i was just gunna be raising goat fir the meat show. Now i have breeding goats


----------



## lacylou1

I only have one buck, 4 does (2 pregnant for sure, one maybe just barely pregnant-heehee) and a doeling and buckling. All boer/boer cross with nubian. One of my pregnant females was bred by a kiko buck, I can't wait to see that baby. I hope to get pedigreed stock next year after my daughter is married and living away from home. )


----------



## sunshinegoat

we are up to 24...one left to kid in April.


----------



## imthegrt1

Add two more we are at 11 goats total now.


----------



## SeveNeveS

~~~BOERS~~~
Pig - boer cross pack goat 1 
Rainboer - dry boer doe 2 
Deep Fried Alex - market wether 3 
~~~KID KROP~~~
Duncan No Nutz - togg buckling 4 - for sale - spoken for
Dandelion Wine - togg doeling 5 
Diamond Diva - togg doeling 6 - for sale - spoken for
Dorr - nubian buckling 7 - for sale - spoken for
Deen - nubian buckling 8 - for sale - spoken for
Dawn-K - togg doeling 9 (say this name like Shrek) 
Daisy Chain - togg doeling 10
~~~NUBIANS~~~
Remmy - nubian doe 11 - dam to Dusty and Dab
Goldthewait Ebony - nubian doe 12 - ~~~~NEW DOE~~~~  <3
David - nubian buck 13
~~~FRESH DOES~~~
Razz - togg doe - dam to Duncan and Dandy 14
Twilight - togg doe - dam to Diva 15
Renee - togg doe - dam to Delta 16
Lynn - togg doe - dam to Daisy 17
Jo - togg doe - 2 still born :'(  - 18
~~~YEARLINGS~~~
Bree - dry togg 19
Bella - dry togg 20- for sale - spoken for
Esme - dry togg 21
Jane's Doe - dry togg 22
~~~DOES IN WAITING~~~
Cassidy - togg 23- for sale after freshening 
Jane - togg 24
Karina - togg 25

WHEW!!
5 fresh does and 5 more to go! I have 6 for sale and 5 are already spoken for!


----------



## WillowGem

LOL SeveNeveS...I love the name Pig for a goat. 

Last night my husband said "I think you need a couple more goats." 
I may win this game yet.


----------



## Texas.girl

Wednesday when I went to bed I had 6 goats. Thursday morning when I went out to give everyone a treat I found 7 goats. Any day now I should find some more goats around Lawn Mower, who I expected to kid first, but she is taking her own sweat time about it.


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

Only 3 but i love them! 1 doe 2 wethers :grouphug:


----------



## Goats Rock

19 right now- preg. ones due the first week of May.
2- registered Saanen yearlings, preg. (or better be!)
9- registered Am. Alpines- 4 or 5 preg.
1- Boer Nubian - preg.
1- Boer Nubian Kiko preg.
1- Saanen x some kind of dairy yearling - preg.
2- Registered Am. Alpine Bucks
3- Kiko Nubian wethers. (sweetest of the group!)
(If I could ever figure out how to post pictures, I would!)


----------



## imthegrt1

Add two more 13 now


----------



## BCG

Minus 1....49 now


----------



## merrykatherine

Nine Nubians...


----------



## Jodi_berg

I have 2 6 month old nigies and I'm getting a baby pygerian soon, and that puts me at 3!


----------



## bamapat

38 19 r babies with 5 more due


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Now at 28! 8 more due later this month, and 1 more due in April!


Now at 34! 6 due this month and 1 in April!


----------



## aceofspades

I get to add 3 to my count had triplets yesterday. 2 doelings a s 1buckling


----------



## SeveNeveS

black WITH spots
my dream goat!
<3


----------



## BlissMeadows

*I only got two goats*

I got two goats selling one if she dont get sold shell be kept here lol. I want to get a purebred Lamancha


----------



## Delilah

Okay so new goat total: 41


----------



## hearthnsoul

We have 11, I thought that was a lot Until this thread!


----------



## adriHart

Yeah my total keeps going up but compared to some of these guys it's nothing. I have 4 does, 3 wethers, a bottle buckling, and a borrowed buck. Plus one doe is due in early April.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Update: herd count is now 9, going to be 10 soon. Then kids will arrive!


----------



## Delilah

Update: we had our first Nigerian kid last night with a single doeling so we are now up to 42.


----------



## imthegrt1

Backdown to 12 sold boer bulking today.


----------



## MrKamir

7 does+ 2 bucks+ 1 wether + 18 babies = 28 total. And i'm tired. Bottle feeding some.


----------



## WillowGem

Still only two....*sigh*


----------



## GTAllen

Now more! All boers, 21 now including the new kids. Maybe adding some more this weekend from the sale.


----------



## imthegrt1

Down to 11 now lost one


----------



## SeveNeveS

imthegrt1 said:


> Down to 11 now lost one


 so sorry


----------



## SeveNeveS

i've lost track...
lol
have had 14 babies born
3 were still born 
out of the remaing 11
4 are bucks (3 sold to a pet home already! yay me/them!)
7 does


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Well I had a tough time with blue tongue in my area this summer and also lost a baby to pneumonia. I'm down to three. 
1- ABGA 100% buck 2 yrs old
1 - commercial paint boer doe 4 yrs old
1- ABGA Percentage doeling bottle baby about 2 months old.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

i think that we have 26 Boer goats but not sure they are jumpers:laugh:


----------



## Axykatt

4 right now, but my buck is going to live on a farm upstate. 

Really!

An actual farm. I swear!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I only have like 5, lol


----------



## xymenah

In five days I will be down to 4 OMG I gotta get more. Anyone in NC want to sell me some Purebred Lamancha's?


----------



## LamanchaAcres

We have 21..... 4 bucks, 3 wethers, 1 retired doe, and 13 senior/junior does.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Currently 16...

7 does
2 bucks
3 wethers
4 kids


----------



## lacylou1

I have 10 (mostly boer) with at least one doe being pregnant as we "speak".


----------



## teejae

not many 13 including 1 buck and 2 wethers,more in the making due from August throught to September,teejae


----------



## Sylvie

hearthnsoul said:


> We have 11, I thought that was a lot Until this thread!


I know! I have 7 right now, one pregers.


----------



## imthegrt1

As of today we are at 17

5 bucks
12 does
2 due in August


----------



## NyGoatMom

9....until the babies are gone, then it's 5.


----------



## ogfabby

I'm up to 26 and 3 due any day.


----------



## VincekFarm

Oh no, you can't make me count up.. face the addiction! LOL!

2 Bucks (ND)
3 Boers
9 Senior Does (ND)
7 Kiddos (ND)

21 Goats!


----------

